# Judo America



## Stickboxer (May 3, 2002)

Anyone familiar with this group? They have a school in Iowa, one of California, and one in New York. I'm debating about starting with one then, in a year, moving and sticking with it (if I like it) in another state. Should I?


----------



## jeffbeish (May 24, 2002)

Not sure if the Judo America you ask about is the same, but back in the 1970's Rick Mertens, George Emert, others and me started up Judo America and it just petered out after a year -- or so I thought. Maybe it sprang back to life. Where do you find information about this organization? I could be the one we started or a new one. 

Back then a lot of "Judo politics" was going around and Rick and others, including me, were there in the first days of the AFJA, then USJA later on. The politics grew and we just stopped participating in it.


----------



## Stickboxer (May 24, 2002)

Nope, different group. Here's their link:

http://www.judoamerica.com/


----------



## jeffbeish (May 25, 2002)

Hum.  Now I know where I went wrong: it was "Judo for America."  Brian matter getting old as is most obvious to the most causal of observers  

Hey, I am retired and can drive slow in the left lane


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Its up to you..
Well i really like My school at my Judo school. its fun, but i  get tired of lifting them.


----------

